# south bend lathe chuck disassembly



## buggsy (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi, I'm rebuilding a 74 10L, and I'm trying to disassemble the chuck to clean and lube it.I've got the back off and the pinion holder out but I cant get the pinions out. Any suggestions?

Buggsy


----------



## OldMachinist (Apr 26, 2014)

Post some pictures so we can see what it looks like.


----------



## buggsy (Apr 26, 2014)

I've got pics, gotta figure out how to post them.


----------



## OldMachinist (Apr 26, 2014)

The pinions should just push out of the holes. They may be gummed up and you'll have to pry a little.


----------



## buggsy (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi, I just tapped them out with a brass punch, cleaned and lubed everything and reassembled it. Thanks for the help.

Buggsy


----------

